# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Holle wangen

## misty10

Weet er iemand wat ik aan mijn holle wangen kan doen,op een natuurlijke manier?

Groetjes

----------


## gossie

Hoi Misty,
Wat bedoel je met holle wangen?

Groet, Gossie

----------


## misty10

Hoi Gossie,
dat zijn ingevallen wangen.
Weet jij wat ik daar aan kan doen??

Groetjes

----------

